# How to fatten up a Poo?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Meg is now 6 months old and soooo skinny  I can feel her spine and ribs really easily and when she is wet they look very prominent. She is 9kg and 16 inches tall from shoulder (very long legs) so she isn't small just really skinny. What can I give her to add some fat to her body?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What do you feed her? Does she appear satisfied after eating. Is she a nibbler and not really food orientated. Max was a tiny skinny puppy and has remained very skinny. Food is not a big thing for him but I feel now at 20 months he is beginning to bulk up. He has recently gained a 1 kg so is now 9 kgs. So maybe once growth is complete your little girl will fill out a bit. I would tend to give her treats of cheese, sausage high protein and high fat. See if it helps.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! Yes she loves her food...she is fed Nutriment (Raw) and gobbles her food so quick. I do give her the bits of cheese and peanut butter treats I make but will give the sausage a try also. Hopefully she will fill out more as she gets older but I am worried that when she has a hair cut people will think I have been starving her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina was like this and now at 9 months is really starting to look and feel better as she develops big girl muscles. 

If she isn't hungry and is active I really wouldn't be too concerned. Has she had her adolescent health check with the vet?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Nina was like this and now at 9 months is really starting to look and feel better as she develops big girl muscles.
> 
> If she isn't hungry and is active I really wouldn't be too concerned. Has she had her adolescent health check with the vet?


Thanks Ruth, it's reassuring to hear that Nina has started to fill out as I remember you saying Nina was quite skinny and leggy. She doesn't seem to be hungry as she doesn't beg or ask for food (not like piggy Nellie).

Hmmm I have never heard of an adolescent health check?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Thanks Ruth, it's reassuring to hear that Nina has started to fill out as I remember you saying Nina was quite skinny and leggy. She doesn't seem to be hungry as she doesn't beg or ask for food (not like piggy Nellie).
> 
> Hmmm I have never heard of an adolescent health check?


Nina had this at 6 months. They check heart, teeth, weight, ears, eyes and discuss spaying or not. It's all part of our healthcare plan both girls are on at the vet.

They told me not to be concerned as she was fit and well. They said like humans some dogs are just fine and it takes them a while to fill out. Especially if they are the long gangly sort. I think Nina will also be on the slight side. She's just an inch shorter than Lola but she's a whole 2 kgs lighter at 7kgs. Lola is just under 12 inches and Nina just under 11.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph was very skinny under all his fur before he was shaved, I was so concerned I asked the vet! But after his castration he has filled out.
I feel ruby under her fur, and she feels all ribby and back bony.... But she eats plenty, I think it's their youth, I bet after turning one and having her spayed she will fill out perfectly x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Ruth and Tracey. I think I keep on comparing her to Nellie who is quite stocky and takes after the Spaniel side more. I think she will always be lean just hopefully fill out a bit after her spay etc.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Nina had this at 6 months. They check heart, teeth, weight, ears, eyes and discuss spaying or not. It's all part of our healthcare plan both girls are on at the vet.
> 
> They told me not to be concerned as she was fit and well. They said like humans some dogs are just fine and it takes them a while to fill out. Especially if they are the long gangly sort. I think Nina will also be on the slight side. She's just an inch shorter than Lola but she's a whole 2 kgs lighter at 7kgs. Lola is just under 12 inches and Nina just under 11.


My vets don't offer an adolescent health check! Maybe I will give them a call to see if it necessary.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> My vets don't offer an adolescent health check! Maybe I will give them a call to see if it necessary.


It's probably not necessary!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Nutriment guidelines are up to 5-6 months feed 4-6% of ideal body weight then start reducing to 2-3% which they should be on once they have reached full size, are you still feeding the younger guidelines? at 6 months i would say feed around 4% as she won't be fully grown until approx 8-10 months, but each dog is different, she may just have a very slim build, vets always say they would rather see a dog slightly underweight than slightly overweight.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

DB1 said:


> The Nutriment guidelines are up to 5-6 months feed 4-6% of ideal body weight then start reducing to 2-3% which they should be on once they have reached full size, are you still feeding the younger guidelines? at 6 months i would say feed around 4% as she won't be fully grown until approx 8-10 months, but each dog is different, she may just have a very slim build, vets always say they would rather see a dog slightly underweight than slightly overweight.


Thanks Dawn. Yes Meg is on 5% of her body weight now and going to reduce it to 4% in the next month. I wasn't sure when to reduce it to 2% so will do it when she is about 10 months old.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I still give Dot 5% although am thinking I should start to reduce it. She was a super skinny bean weighing in at 6.3Kg when she was spayed at 6 months.
Two months on and although I can still feel back, hip and rib bones she is chunking up 8.1Kg when weighed today. She is 14" to the shoulder.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Thanks Dawn. Yes Meg is on 5% of her body weight now and going to reduce it to 4% in the next month. I wasn't sure when to reduce it to 2% so will do it when she is about 10 months old.


She may need nearer the 3% for a while if she is very energetic and burns it off (after her month or so of 4%), Dudley seems ok on just over 2% but he lays around more than he used to. When he was younger he had quite a bit more than the recommended amount of barking heads as he was on the go all the time.


----------

